# Help finding a breeder



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Someone mentioned that I might get help posting here. I am looking for a reputable standard poodle breeder in SW Missouri or surrounding states (OK, AR, KS, KY, TN, Southern IL). I would really appreciate help and am looking for a female puppy preferably apricot, cream, light red .. any other lighter color would be fine also.
Thank you!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

If you would consider Louisiana, granted South Louisiana, I currently have Harten's Topicana (Anna) living with me. Anna's owner is Sharon Svoboda, a Professional Handler, from MO. 

Anna will be bred to AKC GR CH Le Glorious Lombardi du NOLA's Caniche Rouge. 

You are welcome to email/pm or call. 


Regards, 


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you so much, Tabitha. I'm excited to say I found a poodle almost right away and can hardly wait for her to join our family this fall!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you mind sharing more details? Being able to find a well-bred poodle from a reputable breeder "almost right away" worries me a bit.

Not trying to pry...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetp and I have chatted.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Sweetp and I have chatted.



That's wonderful! 

Tiger's?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> If you would consider Louisiana, granted South Louisiana, I currently have Harten's Topicana (Anna) living with me. Anna's owner is Sharon Svoboda, a Professional Handler, from MO.
> 
> Anna will be bred to AKC GR CH Le Glorious Lombardi du NOLA's Caniche Rouge.
> 
> ...


This is exciting. Those puppies are sure to be gorgeous. 

Sweetp, congratulations on finding a puppy.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I am so excited I can hardly wait! I bought a couple of stainless steel food bowls yesterday and a big toy. Kaylee looked at these large items and sniffed them then looked at me puzzled. I explained to her that she was getting a sister soon. I'm pretty sure she called me a bad name, I just can't prove it.


----------

